# The New Online PLL Trainer!



## molarmanful (Mar 12, 2015)

I made an online PLL trainer awhile back for those who didn't want to download a PLL trainer. It started out nice, but soon fell into disrepair. After leaving it unattended for some time, I came back and was shocked by the horrid UI and the dismal glitches.

So I renovated it. And here it is.

I used Bootstrap in the design, so it is now more mobile-friendly. I also fixed timing and recording bugs. Enjoy!


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 12, 2015)

Only 'bug' I noticed using it was that to stop the timer, you have to hit the spacebar *and* release it, not just hit it. If it takes me .15 sec to take my finger off the spacebar, it adds that to my time.

Other than that, very nice. I wish there was a way to delete the last time you did, perhaps, if you mess up


----------



## molarmanful (Mar 12, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> Only 'bug' I noticed using it was that to stop the timer, you have to hit the spacebar *and* release it, not just hit it. If it takes me .15 sec to take my finger off the spacebar, it adds that to my time.
> 
> Other than that, very nice. I wish there was a way to delete the last time you did, perhaps, if you mess up



Will do.

EDIT: Done.


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 12, 2015)

molarmanful said:


> Will do.
> 
> EDIT: Done.



Awesome, thanks. Just bookmarked it


----------



## molarmanful (Mar 14, 2015)

UPDATE!!!!
-----
Mostly UI stuff, but the images are now taken from the Speedsolving.com Wiki if you need help with color recognition.


----------

